# استيل الكريسماس والميلاد 2010 للتحميل



## جُرُوحْ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

استيل الكريسماس والميلاد 2010 للتحميل 

صورة توضيحة للاستيل 








مميزات سريعة للاستيل 

1 - سرعة فى التصفح 

2 - تناثق فى الالوان مع التعديلات الجميلة لخواص css

3 - اضافة H1 و H2 تاجات 

مرفق ملف psd وشرح لكيفية تركيب الاستيل للتعديل ولمن ليس لديه خبرة فى التعديل يرجى الاتصال 

اكتشف بنفسك باقى المميزات 

رابط التحميل وبسورد فك الضغط هنا 

http://www.4shared.com/file/169327810/e6e28189/Christmas.html?signout=1

ps : www.christian-online.info

+†+ اهداء من شبكة مسيحى اون لاين برعاية شركة روك تو هوست+†+ ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل يا ابرام 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## 3NeW3 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

استايل جميل وخفيف 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## emy (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوه خالص 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت حد يشرحلنا كيف يتم تركيب هذا الستايل هنا في المنتدى


----------



## جُرُوحْ (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم اخواتى على المشاركة بالنسبة لشرح التركيب مرفق مع الملف


----------



## bonguy (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*في منتدي ارثوذكس وضعت موضوع :*

http://www.orsozox.com/forums/f70/t43573/

*واري ان الاستايل مأخوذ من تصميمي في الموضوع اعلاه , فأرجو الافادة*


----------



## duosrl (1 يناير 2010)

جُرُوحْ قال:


> استيل الكريسماس والميلاد 2010 للتحميل
> 
> صورة توضيحة للاستيل
> 
> ...



نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ


----------



## ايهما حق (10 يناير 2010)

رائع ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## جُرُوحْ (24 يناير 2010)

> bonguy


 فى الموضوع نعم انا اخذت بعض الصور وهذا من موضوعك انتا منزله مجانى 
وان استخدمت الصور عضويتى هناك باسم نزف المشاعر


----------



## +febronia+ (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------

